# Reverse Racism........



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well actually its NOT reverse racisim. Just racism really..... or at the very least its hardly in fitting with popular culture where skin colour is supposed to be "invisible"......

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainmen ... 098738.stm

An actor is an actor. A singer is a singer. The "Black Baftas" and the "MOBO Awards" do nothing to bring down the alleged social and ethnic divides. In the world of entertainment, particularly in films and TV, I cannot see why on earth this should be done. If the script calls for a black actor, a black actor will play the role. If the script calls for someone caucasian, asian, indian or whatever, then THAT IS HOW IT WILL BE CAST!

Where the genre is totally culture exclusive (in terms of casting, anyway), such as Bollywood productions, then I can see and understand the merits - but to give awards to (for instance) people who have appeared in Casualty or Eastenders purely on the basis that they are black, is just weird... IMHO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is that the same as positive discrimination?

It's all the legacy of having had and lost an empire and the associated national guilt.

I agree though old fella


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Is that the same as positive discrimination?


Kind of.... although that normally manifests itself with all-women shortlists, or companies who absolutely MUST fill their next vacancy with someone with a disability simply to manufacture some kind of politically correct "quota"...... it implies that there is a majority (or minority) being discriminated AGAINST..... whereas the Black Baftas etc aren't discriminatory really (by nature)..... just confusingly "pro racisim", IMHO....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I agree entirely, I was thinking about this the other day funnily enough.

There would be uproar if the Baftas were called 'the white Baftas' wouldn't there!

If people want to be treated equally then I think equality starts at home, if you know what i mean (have I just coined a phrase there or does that sound like bollocks? Â :-/)

cheers

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe they are social comment in themselves - a statement that UK TV programmes are made BY white people FOR white people - and maybe thats largely true, in some ways......

But I still don't think it helps the cause in anyway (and certainly isn't an issue in the music industry)......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Kind of.... although that normally manifests itself with all-women shortlists, or companies who absolutely MUST fill their next vacancy with someone with a disability simply to manufacture some kind of politically correct "quota"...... it implies that there is a majority (or minority) being discriminated AGAINST..... whereas the Black Baftas etc aren't discriminatory really (by nature)..... just confusingly "pro racisim", IMHO....


A company near me used to have diversity quotas for various ethnicities, genders, sexualities and creeds across it businesses to counter the prevelance of white male middle class engineers in the business. Â

This meant that your diversity weighting had as much bearing as your ability in getting a position in division that was 'off' quota.

Ridiculous. Â Anyone is welcome to an award for being on Eastenders though


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

This really pisses me off too. On similar lines, when I first started in the city, I worked for a big US bank which had an annual award for Black Employee of the Year  I just thought it was demeaning for the individual - why shouldn't they be "employee of the year" full stop?

Maybe twenty years ago this was relevant, IMO it's certainly not relevant now.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What I also hate are the numerous american comedies that only black people play!

I guess black people want to prove something and they do things all black!

I was reading in a paper in the past that within a few years black population will be 50% of the american population! When this happens I would expect payback racism.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I have always refused to watch MOBO awards (or anything similar programmes) purely for this reason.

Imagine the Brit awards was applicable to ONLY non coloured artists, now that would be interesting......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I have always refused to watch MOBO awards (or anything similar programmes) purely for this reason.
> 
> Imagine the Brit awards was applicable to ONLY non coloured artists, now that would be interesting......


There would be an outcry...... segregation was NEVER right, but this pushes things too far in the other direction...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I said this very thing many months back after the brits...

Sad but true.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

and then you get a mercury music prize being given to the politically correct artist. Being honest had anyone ever heard of this dizzy rascal? not only has he stolen his name from a great Speccy game - i'm guessing it's shite and nowhere near as good as the Darkness, the thrills etc etc.

Shocking.


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Totally agree with you about the 'Black Baftas' but the Mobos are open to non-blacks, I think Jamiroquai won one a few years ago.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

"Black Baftas".

Arf. Am I the only one to see the funny side of that?

"Who's the bafta in the black?"


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Totally agree with you about the 'Black Baftas' but the Mobos are open to non-blacks, I think Jamiroquai won one a few years ago.


Yeah true MOBO=Music of black origin

So I guess Soul/Funk etc fall into this category

cheers

James


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I was just doing a watercolour.

Bbbbbbbbbbbllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk!!


----------

